# submersable heaters



## flojan (Mar 10, 2008)

Where is the best place to place your submersable heaters in the tank...Ours is under the filtration unit, Any ideas thanks..
O by the way we upgraded to the Jagers...But we have a problem in the 29 gallon tank... The temperature reading in the tank shows 80 but the heater is set for 76 degrees, but the heater will kick in when it is around 80 degrees.. We have 2 thermometers on there right now, the stick on kind and we bought the digital submersable thermeters..the stick on heater shows 80 degrees, the submersable shows 82.8, and the heater is set for 76 degrees and will kick in when it gets below 80... we are baffled.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

You've posted in the wrong section. This is general NON aquarium talk. You want GENERAL AQUARIUM DISCUSSION

ideally you place the heater where there is a fair bit of water flow passing over it so as to distribute the heat properly. Try to place your thermometer far away from the heater.

Do not use the stick on outside thermometers. The best is digital thermometer.

I suspect you have a crappy inappropriately placed heater.
Go to Big Als and get

http://tbn0.google.com/images?q=tbn.../www.jlaquatics.com/images/heaters/jager2.jpg
JAGER heater appropriate size

http://img.alibaba.com/photo/50066807/Multi_Function_Digital_Thermometer_Module.jpg
digital thermometer.


----------



## flojan (Mar 10, 2008)

I realize I did post in the wrong section thanks...

The heater in this Tank is a Jager heater, the tank is 29 gallon, a 100 watt heater I believe...


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Well then you should simply re calibrate the heater. 

Turn it off let it sit for 1/2 hour then pick it up. On the top there is a little plastic tab you can pull up (above the temperature dial).

If the heater is heating to 80, but is only set to 76, simply pull the tab up (this seperates the indicator arrow on top of the heater so it can be moved independantly of the blue temperature setting ring) and set the ARROW, not the dial, to 80. Understand what I'm saying?

You have the arrow pointing to 76, you want to point the arrow to 80, WITHOUT moving the blue ring.

Then carefully snap the tab back by pushing it down until it clicks.


----------



## flojan (Mar 10, 2008)

Ideally we want to have the tank sitting at 78...Thanks for the information...So we will try that..


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Once the heater's arrow is pointing to the actual temperature by calibrating it like this it will be much easier to set temperatures later because the number will correspond to the actual temperature.


----------



## flojan (Mar 10, 2008)

Thank you... we hope it works


----------

